# Apricot Chicken



## crewsk (Sep 29, 2004)

Here is another one from Cooking With 5 Ingredients.

1C. apricot preserves
1(8oz)bottle Catalina dressing
1pkg. onion soup mix
6-8 chicken breasts

Mix apricot preserves, dressing, & soup mix. Place chicken in a large, greased baking dish & pour apricot mixture over chicken. Bake uncovered at 325 deg. for 1 hour & 20 min. Serve over hot rice.

For a change of pace, use Russian dressing in place of the Catalina.


----------



## Bangbang (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: Apricot Ckicken*



			
				crewsk said:
			
		

> Here is another one from Cooking With 5 Ingredients.
> 
> 1C. apricot preserves
> 1(8oz)bottle Catalina dressing
> ...



That sounds great :!: However doesn't the preserves burn at 325?


----------



## crewsk (Oct 4, 2004)

I've never had them burn.


----------



## wasabi woman (Oct 5, 2004)

works well in the crockpot too!

follow same directions as crewsk gave then put in crockpot all day on low!

Good Luck!


----------



## middie (Oct 5, 2004)

sounds awesome cresk. and very very easy


----------



## crewsk (Oct 5, 2004)

WW, thanks for the tip! I'll have to give it a shot in the crock pot!


----------

